# tejido urbano



## yomacrella

¿Cómo puedo traducir al inglés: "integración del tejido urbano"?

Gracias por vuestros comentarios.


----------



## dolores

I suggest either of these two options:
Urban fabric integration or Integration of the urban fabric.


----------



## Eugin

dolores, una preguntita:
¿Has usado *fabric* para traducir "_tejido_", como si fuera _tela_?

Yo creo que se refiere a otra cosa...
yomacrella, ¿podrías darnos un poquito más de contexto?, ¿dónde viste esa oración?

¡¡¡GRACIAS!!!


----------



## dolores

Sí: la misma metáfora que se emplea con cierta frecuencia en español ("tejido", ej. tejido empresarial, tejido social), tiene su traducción literal en inglés ("fabric").


----------



## yomacrella

Se trata de un proyecto de construcción en el cual se menciona que la finalidad de la propuesta es en parte: La integración en el tejido urbano.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## aurilla

Podría usar: "Integrating the Urban Feel/Fiber".


----------



## mora

Hola:
Creo que 'urban fabric' no significa 'urban feel/fibre'. En este contexto es 'fabric/tejido' como 'red'  o  interconexión o 'tejido' de sistemas.


----------



## cirrus

Urban fabric integration as a phrase in English sounds to me clunky jargon and translated. If I came across it I wouldn't have a clue what it meant. If what the phrase is getting at is mixing well with what is already there I wonder whether something like "fitting into the existing urban landscape" might work for you.


----------



## cirrus

I work in regeneration and find phrases like urban fabric to be fairly muddy and difficult to pin down.  Just the sort of thing that developers are fond of.


----------



## mora

Hello

In the construction/architecture/urban planning field 'urban fabric' is a 'set phrase' that is universally understood. Outside of these fields, I guess it appears to be 'jargon'. 'Fitting in to the existing urban landscape' is not the same thing. 'Integration of the urban fabric' or 'integration into the urban fabric' refers to relationships of all urban elements- culture, aesthetics, transportation, services, commerce, living. For a translation from 'integración del tejido urbano', 'integration of (or into) the urban fabric' is exact, is clear, and if it is 'jargon', it is jargon in both languages, and any perceived problem is outside the realm of translation. 

Mora


----------



## yomacrella

Muchas gracias. Vuestras sugerencias me han ayudado.

Un saludo.


----------



## greta

I use urban scheme.


----------



## cnmr

¿Cómo se puede traducir "tejido urbano" cuando se refiere a la estructura de la ciudad, sus calles, manzanas, etc.: Urban tissue?


----------



## AlfayOmega

Urban tissue suena extraño en inglés. Sería más bien *urban fabric.*


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Hola y bienvenido al foro.

Aquí se usa mucho "urban grid".

saludos


----------



## cnmr

¡Muchas gracias!, el concepto de grid, grilla, lo veo más vinculado a la cuadrícula urbana, cuando el concepto de tejido contiene la arquitectura y el entrelazamiento de las partes. Parece ser un concepto más denso en ese sentido...


----------



## sourdeaux

¡Hola a todos!

El término técnico - académico que se utiliza para traducirlo es "urban fabric". 
Como bien señala un mensaje anterior, se sigue la misma analogía que en español: Reflejar el sentido de _trama_ interconectada que conforma un todo en base a líneas _entretejidas_.
Saludos.


----------



## sourdeaux

¡Hola nuevamente!

El término _urban grid_ hace referencia, en realidad, a _cuadrícula / grilla urbana_.
Saludos.


----------



## Rodal

Pienso que tejido urbano en este caso se refiere a la red urbana y en inglés se dice "urban network". 
Espero que te sirva.


----------

